
Huawei Launches AI Chips - qprime
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/08/23/huawei-launches-ai-chip-ascend-910-pitting-it-against-nvidia-qualcomm.html
======
xiaodai
We don't need AI chips. We need DPUs, data processing units that can sort and
merge data fast!

